#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  How do you feel about latest Adult Film in Tamil?

## Medusa

Hey guys,

Most of are In here is Very young. So i think it's right place to talk about the latest firing talk in Tamil Cinema industry. There are 2 arguments are going 

One is Right because we want to think forward and there's no shy in this matter. Also some are talking this will reduce sexual abuses. :Smile: 

But other side No It will lead to children and adults to Critical in sexually. Also it's a big shame for the cultural. :Frown: 

So IAMK is now making a lot of issues in all people. So what do you feel about this film and upcoming films in this category?  :Stick Out Tongue: share your ideas. :question:

----------


## Maduravasan

Nothing wrong with that film, When we think about our privacy chat with closed friends we usually discuss these (including girls), nothing new apart from human behaviours, it is all about perception also for your information adult comedy is just another (upcoming) category of tamil cinema that's all, If anyone feel shy to watch this kind of movies they can simply ignore it! 
-- Looking for more movies like this in future  :Wink:  --

----------


## Dhiya

Hey Medusa, I am eager to watch this film because of the contrarianism arguments. I'll share my thoughts after watching this film.



> Also it's a big shame for the cultural


 Will decide about this soon.

----------


## Shana

> Hey guys,
> 
> Most of are In here is Very young. So i think it's right place to talk about the latest firing talk in Tamil Cinema industry. There are 2 arguments are going 
> 
> One is Right because we want to think forward and there's no shy in this matter. Also some are talking this will reduce sexual abuses.
> 
> But other side No It will lead to children and adults to Critical in sexually. Also it's a big shame for the cultural.
> 
> So IAMK is now making a lot of issues in all people. So what do you feel about this film and upcoming films in this category? share your ideas.


Saying that having these kinda movies will reduce sexual abuse is meaningless in my point. Take Hollywood. Aren't any women abused in America? If we're talking about reduces these abuses, then we should have such kinda education in our school system. Even though we have something like that in our school syllabus, not every student has the very idea of what it actually means. We have made it a taboo and that's our downfall.

And as for culture deterioration, I don't totally agree.Art is unlimited. Our culture embedded the A content in every way, take any of our literature or sculpture, you'll definitely find it. Our ancestors knew how it was a part of our life and how everyone should have knowledge of it. But we don't. In the current scenario, I don't think these movies will be the main reason for kids to go the wrong way. They have many other popular sources to get distracted. Just these movies will not do any additional harm than already is.

----------


## Dhiya

I don't argue with you this as a good film. But, 


> Aren't any women abused in America?


 Are our culture and the american culture are the same? 
Their culture is deteriorated from us. So, What do you say about this?



> Our ancestors knew how it was a part of our life


Are we like our ancestors now? We are moderated. No? Did you thing these type of movies only the reason for kids to go in a wrong way?

----------


## Medusa

Ohh Welcome Maduravasan thank you for your reply.it's really nice and i hope you can watch these type of movies often in future. :Smile:

----------


## Medusa

> Hey Premisha, I am eager to watch this film because of the contravariant arguments. I'll share my thoughts after watching this fim.
> Will decide about this soon.


yes sure dhiya

----------


## Medusa

> Saying that having these kinda movies will reduce sexual abuse is meaningless in my point. Take Hollywood. Aren't any women abused in America? If we're talking about reduces these abuses, then we should have such kinda education in our school system. Even though we have something like that in our school syllabus, not every student has the very idea of what it actually means. We have made it a taboo and that's our downfall.
> 
> And as for culture deterioration, I don't totally agree.Art is unlimited. Our culture embedded the A content in every way, take any of our literature or sculpture, you'll definitely find it. Our ancestors knew how it was a part of our life and how everyone should have knowledge of it. But we don't. In the current scenario, I don't think these movies will be the main reason for kids to go the wrong way. They have many other popular sources to get distracted. Just these movies will not do any additional harm than already is.


Well said gobi, but when you can take america and south asian countries, there's less abuses in america.

----------


## Medusa

> I don't argue with you this as a good film. But, Are our culture and the american culture are the same? 
> Their culture is deteriorated from us. So, What do you say about this?
> 
> Are we like our ancestors now? We are moderated. No? Did you thing these type of movies only the reason for kids to go in a wrong way?


Yes we want to think about some of the things. Any how overall i think there's no such big against for this film. am i right?

----------


## Moana

This movie yes! It is okay for these kind of movies to get released but there should be an age limit of who can enter into the theatres or not( there are some boys who would brag even a 10 year old and make him watch a movie) and I don't think that this movie will bring a change on sexual assaults because my friends who watched the movie suggested me that is not a good type of movie for the girls to watch. According to our culture they shouldn't have let this movie to play in the theatres in the first place. 
 :lol:  Boys would have gone for the first day first show no matter in what trouble they might have been, they would have flied right away!!

----------


## Shana

> I don't argue with you this as a good film. But, Are our culture and the american culture are the same? 
> Their culture is deteriorated from us. So, What do you say about this?
> 
> Are we like our ancestors now? We are moderated. No? Did you thing these type of movies only the reason for kids to go in a wrong way?





> Are our culture and the american culture are the same?


Not the same. But saying that only these official legal movies are deteriorating our culture is where I disagree. As I already mentioned, now-a-days kids have more than enough sources to get hold of these kinda content.
And American culture is totally different from ours, but not deteriorated. Not every American citizen agrees on Sexual abuse and there're strict rules all over the world regarding abuse. If we're going against these movies, then we should have protested against pornography. Even if it's still illegal, it's pretty common among teens.



> Are we like our ancestors now? We are moderated. No? Did you thing these type of movies only the reason for kids to go in a wrong way?


We aren't like our ancestors and we are civilized. But in certain things our ancestors knew the best and we're still going after their methods. Considering our culture, we follow our ancestors in every superstitious beliefs,then why not this one?
i believe in freedom in art and further I haven't yet seen the movie and I don't know about its contents yet. But considering it's an A grade, is it the only A grade movie to get released? There have been more in the past 2 years and I think people may have got a little bit over hyped on the movie's marketing strategies.

----------


## Karikaalan

there is no issue in releasing such movies. But the hype given by our youngsters for this movie is too much than any other movies. that resembles the sexual drought in our society. If we had good sex education this film would not have gained such a big opening. It would have been an other normal release. It is a bad thing for the other film makers who like to do other genres which are not adult film.

----------

